# Autotrail Chieftain 2004 Leisure Battery Location



## kathryn (Jun 19, 2010)

Can someone help, I have a 2004 Autotrail Chieftain, does anyone know where the leisure battery is situated as we cannot find it.

Thanks


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi kathryn, our chieftain is a 2005 model and our leisure batteries are in the lefthand side locker behind the passenger door and before the habitation door. We have two 110ah batteries.
Lin


----------



## kathryn (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Lin,

Just checked and our leisure battery is not in the lockers behind the passenger door. 

They must have changed the location in the 2005 model.

Kathryn


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

There is a 2004 owners manual on the Autotrail Website (downloads section). The battery compartment seems to be at the back with the spare wheel. I would assume you need to remove the spare wheel cover to get at it.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

My last van was a 2001 chieftain and the battery's were in the locker to the left hand side of the Habitation door, in a container under a false floor.

Charlie


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

If the battery is in the rear locker it would be on the rh side of the base/floor, mine is.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Front Locker behind drivers door?


----------



## kathryn (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help.

Found the leisure batteries in the outside skirt locker behind passenger door.


----------



## kathryn (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

isnt that where Lindyloot said they were


----------

